# A tip for training a retired barrel horse to be a show horse



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

You should be doing slow work anyways not just on a retired barrel horse.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> You should be doing slow work anyways not just on a retired barrel horse.


 i know but this is specifically for training a barrel horse to be a show horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes but that is something that should be done regardless not really a tip. Slow work is the basis for everything.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

If your barrel horse tries to bolt through a gate, it needs to go back to slow work. Every discipline starts slow.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes i do lots of slow work with my barrel horses in the gate, i believe ur run depends on how ur horse enters the arena
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Im sorry if you did not find this helpful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I think you will have an easier time seeking out threads asking specific questions instead of posting general tips as it's easier to help individuals than just posting for the masses.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Barrel horses should be able to show in other events. I can take any of my horses into a hunt seat class and do decent, without then acting up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes but lots of peoples horses cannot because the people they either bought them from or themselves did not work the horse correctly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

You should try posting your threads in the barrel racing section
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

But this is specifically for showing! Thats why it is not there 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> But this is specifically for showing! Thats why it is not there
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But you specialize in training barrel horses right? Then your advice might be better received from those in that discipline....that's all.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh makes since 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

